# Best Network Service Provider in India



## speedyguy (Dec 26, 2005)

Well i thought we mite be havin this type of topic here but didnt find any. Plz lemme know if we already have this....i'll delete my post (if i can)....or else cast ur vote.

PS:- Plz be fare n consider everything...calling rates, schemes, talktime, services (includin internet gprs, mms etc), network, coverage, roaming facilities, other user friendly features like instant balance check etc.

waiting for responses...lets see who takes out here
cheers


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm satisfied wid my hutch connection!


----------



## cvvikram (Dec 26, 2005)

I am very much satisfied with my AIRTEL


----------



## bendre123 (Dec 26, 2005)

i am also fully satisfied with hutch connection


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 26, 2005)

well cmon no votes for rim, indicom, idea.....think they r gud too....ya be fair no pressure....waiting for more responses

cheers


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 27, 2005)

happy with Hutch.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 27, 2005)

I am happy with hutch though I have to agree Airtel is good too. But, as a hutch user I am biased.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 27, 2005)

interesting... ppl here seemed to be more with hutch...but still finding more votes for airtel....even im an airtel user but not 100% satisfied these days...tis degreading wit service.
lets c more...
cheers


----------



## mobilegeek (Dec 27, 2005)

AirTel here ...


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 27, 2005)

im surprised....no votes for idea yet?

cheers


----------



## coolendra (Dec 27, 2005)

i am an airtel user but feel that hutch has a better coverage & signal strength !


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 27, 2005)

Airtel with latest NOP (net on phone with unlimited wap browsing for Rs.99 pm) scores over Hutch.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey anyone has any idea on the new internet service introduced by airtel in mumbai. I don't have much detail but I have heard a bit about it.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 28, 2005)

@ dhan_shh: that NOP is not latest n called mobile office connection (gprs) n not only wap in fone but also can be used via modem for internet on pc....as im using it now, but speeds really sucks...+ve of that is 99/mnth for unlimited downloads...

ps:- its rs. 5/day in maharashtra
cheers


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 28, 2005)

I like Hutch for better coverage, but Airtel's Mobile Office is a good service. But their coverage is not good.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 28, 2005)

no man ur wrong here...airtel has d most coverage in india accept bsnl....hutch coverage is very few though it roams on other network which every gsm network does.
cheers


----------



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok got 5 connections

Home - BSNL landline with Dataone 

Myself- Reliance - Call clarity excelent  , call rates expensive 

My Mom - Bsnl Cell One - Signal available in most places but very low strength.

My DAD - bsnl cell one - same as above

My Bro- Airtel - Post paid - doesnt care about callrates etc, Excelent clarity and coverage. has GPRS but doesnt use it.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 29, 2005)

Airtel is good value for money and i am having airtel FRIENDz which is pretty cheap if you have a FRIENDz group. Also Mobile office is quite cheap with just 5 Rs/day. I am much satisfied with my AIRTEL !!


----------



## soham (Dec 29, 2005)

Airtel has the highest number of subscribers in india . i have an airtel connection with mobile office which provides unlimited internet access on both my pc and my cell . i have made this post on my cellphone itself .


----------



## montsa007 (Dec 29, 2005)

idea never seen any person with an idea connection


----------



## robogeek (Dec 29, 2005)

hutch here-not bad


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 29, 2005)

Hutchison Essar


----------



## montsa007 (Dec 30, 2005)

hutch rox airtel network is good but prices gonna kill u


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 30, 2005)

thats a close combat between hutch n airtel...i guess hutch is though behind, its gaining
lets c.

cheers


----------



## sudipto (Jan 1, 2006)

well, Hutch rocks here! its really good in network coverage,but customer care service sucks! and its area of coverage includes underground metro also+ onscreen insta-balance.


----------



## mobilegeek (Jan 1, 2006)

I am in Delhi .. So I shall say about here only

AirTel is good in Delhi, .. 

We have 2 postpaid, 1 prepaid (moms's card has expired will get a new one this month .. AirTel) 
and 1more prepaid in Doon too in our home
As far as landline = MTNL is best

My 90% friends have airtel, 
taking all Phonebook in account 
*70%* of all mobiles are airtel 30% for hutch, idea, mtnl, rel, tata

This thread about network coverage .. 

Idea network is pathatic, MTNL cells are only good for economy, Hutch service is not at par with AirTel


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 1, 2006)

closer its gettin...hutch with an equiliser wit airtel....nice competion...ya as far as coverage n user frndly  is concerned...airtel does take it out.....but i heard hutch network service is kool as well though not covering much areas...
cheers


----------



## alanpaladka (Jan 18, 2006)

Airtel


----------



## vwad (Jan 21, 2006)

Does Hutch provide services in Pune ?

Sorry for stupid question but I am a newbie


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 21, 2006)

Hutchison Essar
is winning............thanks to Captain Crime


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 23, 2006)

ok hutch takes lead now...lets c

cheers


----------



## andi1984 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am using Hutch, RIM, Airtel and BSNL Excell and Landline!

Rim's connectivity is gr8 but not many features!
Hutch with excellent clearity and other features like gprs, mms,photo uploading etc is top on my list!
As for Airtel, its gprs sucks! not many features provided by it in U.P.
BSNL is the worst of the lot! nothing to talk about it, neither its mobile nor landline......all crap!

so hutch wins handsdown


----------



## vinu (Feb 5, 2006)

well, guys as per my experience , iam using hutch from last 7 yrs when it was cellforce in gujarat , no doubt the service was good, good international roaming, larger network for international sms, good coverage, but from last 1 year  iam getting bad or you can say very bad experiences , frequent wrong nos. when i call std then the person whom iam calling will be disconnected , and get connect to other's conversations , and the fact is they were also listening to my conversations also, so, there is no privacy left!!!!! even you don't know who is listening your conversations , i talked to hutch care but they don't have any answer, i try changed several hutch no. , mobile sets but  same  , so what is your opinion regarding such services? 

thanks


----------



## gdatuk (Feb 6, 2006)

aircel


----------



## mail2and (Feb 6, 2006)

orange


----------



## Insaneâ„¢Â® (Feb 6, 2006)

Hutch.


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 9, 2006)

Airtel is the best I think.


----------



## moshel (Feb 10, 2006)

As for Gujarat, Hutch services are the best. Lot of network problems in airtel, absolutely no network problem in Hutch, even though its expensive to call from hutch, i still use it even though i have 2 other airtel cards....


----------



## mobilegeek (Feb 11, 2006)

I am in Dehradun rite now ... the service of Airtel is good here.
I am using AirTel Mobile office on Laptop .. & the speed is good indeed .. I think there must be EDGE available here.


----------



## sanzay (Feb 13, 2006)

BSNL Cellone.
Going by network availability and cost, it has no match.No providers have signals,strong enough in Kolkata metro railway with Cellone being the exception.
The services were not that good initially but are improving fast.The call rates are supposedly diping further march onwards which might be beyond the imagination of other providers.


----------

